# BF3 or MW3



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Which is it to be lads

For me it will be BF3 as I got fed up with Black ops within 3 months and went back to BF which I have played a total of 600 hrs on ...lol


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Getting both regardless but bf3 looks better IMO.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm getting both but battlefield 3 will see the most action


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Both, two completely different games.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i will be getting both,but i have never played battlefield and i have killed cod since modern warfare 1,so i will always prefer cod i think.BUT,they are both completely different games.same genre (FPS) but its like comparing forza 4 to project gotham.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

both again for me. i think battlefield will see the most playtime though. call of duty online has been the same game for about 4 entries whereas battlefield seems to evolve with each entry in the series.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

anthonyh90 said:


> both again for me. i think battlefield will see the most playtime though. call of duty online has been the same game for about 4 entries whereas battlefield seems to evolve with each entry in the series.


why mess with perfection ? battlefield with EA servers is a ****ing disaster.infact i went back to having a few games of 1943 and the servers where down :lol: how long has the game been out ? considering its online only they should be making sure you can get a game when you like.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

silverback said:


> why mess with perfection ? battlefield with EA servers is a ****ing disaster.infact i went back to having a few games of 1943 and the servers where down :lol: how long has the game been out ? considering its online only they should be making sure you can get a game when you like.


well they do say if it ain't broke, don't fix it. but i dunno, for me it seems to be the same game since the first modern warfare, even the graphics haven't improved and i would say on blops they were worse. i'm probably just getting slightly sick of the yearly updates, will still be buying it though to play online with mates.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Going to get both myself too. However, i'm pretty certain i know which one i, and all my friends, will play over and over when it comes to multiplayer


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

No contest BF3 public beta tomorrow


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Keir said:


> No contest BF3 public beta tomorrow


is that on all formats?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

silverback said:


> why mess with perfection ? battlefield with EA servers is a ****ing disaster.infact i went back to having a few games of 1943 and the servers where down :lol: how long has the game been out ? considering its online only they should be making sure you can get a game when you like.


you can't expect there to be still support for a 9 year old game
1942
vietnam
2
2142
bad company 2

doesn't make sence for them it's like saying you tried to play cod2 and noone else was there to play against.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

anthonyh90 said:


> is that on all formats?


I'm a PC gamer so I only follow the news for that format.
PC has taken the lead development so it'll be a pc game ported over to consoles this time


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Keir said:


> you can't expect there to be still support for a 9 year old game
> 1942
> vietnam
> 2
> ...


1942 was released back in 2002. 1943 was released in 2009.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

From the battlefield website "The Battlefield beta begins on September 29TH for XBOX 360, Playstation 3, and PC." i think the beta for PC owners has started yesterday if you had pre-ordered the game from origin.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah thats right it was £10 more to get it via origin which IMO isnt worth 2 days earlier access especially working those days.
I'll be starting the download on my dinner from work tho


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Both for me to and I'll be trying the BF3 beta out as well.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

just seen some footage of the BF3 beta. looks amazing, my pre order will be going in for it on friday along with MW3


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Keir said:


> I'm a PC gamer so I only follow the news for that format.
> PC has taken the lead development so it'll be a pc game ported over to consoles this time


I actually prefer the retro-styled PS3 version


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I find battlefield quite slow and boring online,the maps are very big,cod is more addictive with the smaller maps and more exciting with the killstreaks ect (for me anyway)
Both completely are differant have pros and cons


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Been playing the beta today on xbox and I'm not too impressed. I know it's only a beta but I'm hoping that its a very old build of the game they are using on the beta. There are far too many issues to sort between now and release if the beta is close to final code. Also anyone looking for amazing graphics will be unimpressed as bad company 2 looks better.


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

where is the beta??


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

jimmyman said:


> where is the beta??


Will be online tomorrow unless you have pre-ordered the game from origin (ea's version of steam) or bought the latest medal of honor limited edition.

Will be on Xbox marketplace and the psn store. PC version will be available on origin


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

i played beta today mmmmm
i dont know i am not blown away


----------

